# Digital Room Correction for the rest of us?



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

In my exploration to find a suitable, inexpensive digital room correction system I came across KRK Ergo. It is located here. 

It peaked my interest because it has Lyngdorf's Room Perfect Technology in it. 

Here is an excerpt from the website:


> The sophisticated room analysis and correction system within ERGO, called “RoomPerfect” was developed by Lyngdorf Audio in Denmark aftTer many years of R&D work. The patented algorithm in the system compares many measurements and corrects for phase and frequency problems using thousands of filters, not just a few. The result is the most accurate mix. ERGO, analyze this!
> Lyngdorf Audio utilizes some of the best audio engineers in the world to develop superior technology. Lyngdorf Audio is the industry leader and cutting-edge digital audio company and we are proud to exclusively license their technology.


I wonder would this work in a high end 2-channel audio system?

The best part of it all, and the part that has me all hot and bothered is the price. It can be found online for $499-$699 if you don't mind hunting a bit.


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

Interesting product.. Looks like it could be used on more than just subs


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

HionHiFi said:


> In my exploration to find a suitable, inexpensive digital room correction system I came across KRK Ergo. It is located here.
> 
> It peaked my interest because it has Lyngdorf's Room Perfect Technology in it.


Supposedly, so will the upcoming McIntosh prepro.



> I wonder would this work in a high end 2-channel audio system?


This device seems to work only in a 2 channel system.


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

patchesj said:


> Interesting product.. Looks like it could be used on more than just subs


And that's the reason the Ergo has my interest. Well that and the fact that other DR devices run many thousands of $$'s. :bigsmile: 

I run a 2-Channel System with integrated amplifier sans subwoofer. BFD, and other devices are unnecessary. But because my system is in a very confined and akwardly shaped space, I have began to look at digital room correction devices to help bring my music into greater focus. I also plan to use simple physical room treatments to help mitigate negative room interactions on the sound.


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Supposedly, so will the upcoming McIntosh prepro.


A McIntosh product with DRC. Is this a marriage of convenience, or natural evolution of Mac products?? :daydream:



Kal Rubinson said:


> This device seems to work only in a 2 channel system.


Great. I'm trying to read up on the specifications of the unit to get more info about how it works and what hardware it's using to do what it does, ie. internal components. I'd like to know what my audio signal is going through before it gets to my ears. 

We know the Ergo will have a negative sonic signature**. The question then becomes, will that sonic signature outweight the benefits of DRC the unit is providing? 


** Working from the idea that ANYTHING you put into the audio signal path will have a negative effect on it.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

HionHiFi said:


> A McIntosh product with DRC. Is this a marriage of convenience, or natural evolution of Mac products?? :daydream:


It is a digital processor, for Pete's sake, so the insertion of such a function into the obligatory DSP is not front-page news.



> We know the Ergo will have a negative sonic signature**. The question then becomes, will that sonic signature outweight the benefits of DRC the unit is providing?
> 
> 
> ** Working from the idea that ANYTHING you put into the audio signal path will have a negative effect on it.


I think this is old-think based on the analog past although, in this case, it may be warranted. For pure digital signal processing, there's no reason to presume that any insertion will be negative or lossy. However, in operation, the ERGO can accept either S/PDIF (meaning that there is a D/A in the ERGO) or stereo analog (meaning that there is also an A/D in the ERGO). Thus, either way the ERGO is performing conversions and, imho, that's where problems may arise.


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

Analog Old-Think. I can dig that. 

With either process, D/A or A/D, the quality of the product is important and has a role in shaping the overall sound quality of the system. In such a system, well thought out and designed, knowing what each product is doing and at what level is important when making decisions involving greenbacks.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

HionHiFi said:


> With either process, D/A or A/D, the quality of the product is important and has a role in shaping the overall sound quality of the system. In such a system, well thought out and designed, knowing what each product is doing and at what level is important when making decisions involving greenbacks.


Certainly. My point is that if it was digital in/out, there would be less concern as well as less cost.


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

I'd like to know what hardware their using for A/D, and D/A conversion. It lists the processing being handled by the Analog Devices 400 MHz BlackFin processor. Nothing specified about the other audio processing. The volume control is analog, wonder what volume pot there using.

My system consists of Cambridge Audio (CA) Azur 840A Integrated Amp, CA DAC Magic, Oppo DV-980H as a transport, HTPC (via SPDIF output) as my primary digital audio source, Comcast Cable box.

Where does the Ergo get placed into my system? In between the source and the integrated amplifier?


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

I just saw a video over at youtube of a KBK rep describing the Ergo in more detail. It uses AKM 4396 D/A Converters which has 120db S/N. It also uses a Digitally Controlled Analog Volume Control.


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

There is a discussion about the Ergo over at the Harbeth forum. Located Here.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

HionHiFi said:


> Where does the Ergo get placed into my system? In between the source and the integrated amplifier?


With an integrated amp, that's your only option.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> With an integrated amp, that's your only option.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


So I would go: DAC Magic SPDIF Out ----> Ergo SPDIF In ----> Ergo Out to Speakers???


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

What’s the (recommended retail price) on this product and what is the possible lowest selling price at most PA outlet stores.

Edit:Forget it I need to buy glasses more :gulp: than a new sound system product. I see it at the top of the OP page. That’s too far too expensive.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

HionHiFi said:


> So I would go: DAC Magic SPDIF Out ----> Ergo SPDIF In ----> Ergo Out to Speakers???


Unless your integrated amp has a SPDIF input, you'll have to use analog connections.

Forgot to mention, if the integrated amp has pre-out and main-in connections, you can insert it there - again, analog connections.

Cheers,
Wayne


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

Ok I've got it now. 

I would go SPDIF out of the DAC -----> SPDIF In on Ergo ------> Line Level out to Integrated. Illustrated below. 

The "Speakers" A ( or B) Output on the Ergo are Line Level outputs. 










I would need a 1/4" Phono to RCA adapter to insert into an input on my integrated.










And that's it.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Or maybe some cables with the correct ends...










Regards,
Wayne


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

These are some nice looking one too.


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

After a day's worth of research I have dug up a good deal more info on the Ergo. It has been well discussed on international forums like stereo.net.au, and over at Britans Harbeth forum, and one other I can't remember the name of. 

It is a real alternative to expensive product like the Lyngdof/TACT product and Audyssey. I may pull the trigger.


----------



## hump (Sep 7, 2009)

someone use the ergo ? how is the da quality compare to the apogge dac ?


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

hump said:


> someone use the ergo ? how is the da quality compare to the apogge dac ?


I have yet to actually purchase the unit, but I have read over at another forum that the quality of the DAC is very high.


----------

